# Ime switcher



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone figure out how to remove it from status bar on jb roms yet ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Settings -> Language and Input -> Uncheck the box for Selector Notification


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

That's only on cm10 that you can currently remove it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I figured out how it's done on CM10 then









1. Flash CM10
2. Remove IME switcher
3. Profit?


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

eishas said:


> Has anyone figure out how to remove it from status bar on jb roms yet ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Yep. Decompile framework-res.apk, open res> values> bools.xml and change "show ime switcher = true" to false. Recompile, push, reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

nativi said:


> That's only on cm10 that you can currently remove it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm pretty sure that its built in to stock jb now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

sonicxml said:


> I'm pretty sure that its built in to stock jb now
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Negative. At least it wasn't about 2 weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Negative. At least it wasn't about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Settings > Language and input > settings button next to android keyboard > advanced settings > suppress language switch key

Or is that not it? I only have 1 language and 1 keyboard so i can't really tell

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

sonicxml said:


> Settings > Language and input > settings button next to android keyboard > advanced settings > suppress language switch key
> 
> Or is that not it? I only have 1 language and 1 keyboard so i can't really tell
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe that's a different setting. For a key when the keyboard is actually up to change languages. (i.e. from English to Spanish.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I believe that's a different setting. For a key when the keyboard is actually up to change languages. (i.e. from English to Spanish.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's correct.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

nativi said:


> That's only on cm10 that you can currently remove it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 which cm10 rom has ability to remove it ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

eishas said:


> which cm10 rom has ability to remove it ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


I'm sure any one of the kangs. I can confirm fitsnugly's does though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eishas (Jul 27, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm sure any one of the kangs. I can confirm fitsnugly's does though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


thanks imma try it out !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I believe that's a different setting. For a key when the keyboard is actually up to change languages. (i.e. from English to Spanish.)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ahh OK thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

